# She's no beauty queen!



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

We have just over 600 miles of hard riding on our black Fandango since picking it up from Alex back in early May. Or local trails are pretty rocky, tight and...FUN!

That said, or tandem looks like it's a few years old now with its fair share of bumps and bruises. The anodizing has held up really well, but scuffs are beginning to show - especially down below from crossing logs and rocks.

This past weekend we had an epic day that ended with 3 flats, a destroyed rear tire and a few other goodies. Particularly, I kicked up a good size rock that bounced off the right crank arm, smashed the boom tube and proceeded to smack the rear rotor destroying it mid-ride.

Rotors, tires and tubes are easy to replace and, although I'm not particularly concerned about looks - it is an mtb after all, I do want to make sure I protect the frame from avoidable damage. So, with that, what do you guys use to protect the boom tube? Suggestions?

































Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

I use the "Carbon Leather" stuff by Lizard Skins, but it's pretty pricey for what you get (you'd probably want a few of them). I'm guessing they don't make frame protectors for your bike but you could certainly buy some ABS plastic off the shelf and mold it to your bike with a little bit of heat. 3M double-sided tape (trim adhesive tape for cars) would do the job in making it stick.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

If you want to protect the paint you can use Helicopter Tape. It is a clear mylar that is used to protect helicopter rotor blades. It is the same as the clear chainstay protectors that often come on bikes. It won't do much for protecting from dents, for that you need something like a nylon skid plate. You could cut a 1 1/2 inch wide section of a polypropylene cutting board and fasten it to the boob tube. I used to do that on my Trials bike to slide over boulders. You might have to fasten it with hose clamps or something like that, but it would protect from rocks and logs.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

A little extreme but it works really well.









One bad thing, it will hold water/mud, etc


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike, I don't know if you noticed our carbon glide plate when we rode at Santos.

Here is the link. On this computer the photos won't display, maybe it's the same for everyone on account of MTBR.

http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mount...-1000-words-only-few-words-needed-759595.html

If there are no photos, let me know and I'll hopefully find and repost them.

PK


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

I think the tire idea is neat, but I can't see that sliding over logs, etc. Helicopter tape will keep the finish but won't help with impacts. 

Paul, the pics are no longer there and I do not recall seeing that on your tandem when in FL, but I can imagine what it looks like. I have heard Alex talk about your skid plate. That is exactly what we need. Problem is, I know nothing about forming carbon fiber or creating molds, where to buy 12k weave, etc. Are you in a position to build another? 

Give me a call if you want to discuss. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Black drain pipe (PVC or ABS, I can never remember which is which) from the home improvement store. Cut in half or 1/3 lengthwise. Drill a couple drain holes....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - hence the typos...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Get some grey PVC water pipe that has the same ID or slightly larger than the OD on your boom, cut it lengthwise and remove ~ 40% so the remainder keeps it form "falling off" and so you can spread it over the tube, line the inside with 1/8" minicell and glue to the pipe with contact cement, notch both sides of the pipe in 4-6 place and use zip ties or velcro straps to keep it in place.

You have had your Fandango as long as us, but ours doesn't look quite so beat up. Where do you ride? Have you dumped much?


----------

